# A little advise or help going from natural auburn to cherry red



## RazorCandi (Feb 15, 2012)

Soo I am a natural red head :





but I am looking to do a color more like this :





is it completely necessary that I bleach my hair to achieve this color? I have really fine hair and it just doesn't take well to bleach at all so I am trying to avoid it. I'd love to have a red tone to my hair rather than an orange tone and I've tired a lot of red dyes but because of my natural copper tone they usually turn out more dark coppery orange than a redish burgundy like I want. I'm around a 6 or 7 which is the lighter end of the wheel and I want to go darker, since I am depositing I assume there wouldn't be bleaching involved, can anyone give me any pointers or tips on how I can get to this color without using bleach? Also I am in Romania and have searched far and wide for eyebrow bleach and can't find any, would it be completely asinine for me to use hair bleach on my eyebrows?

Thanks for any advise!


----------



## katana (Feb 18, 2012)

What an awesome cherry red shade! It'll look great on you!

I don't think it is necessary to bleach first, in all honesty it looks like the girl in the picture you posted has the cherry red shade over dark hair rather then a light blonde.

That shade is very similar to what I am colouring my hair, after my baby is born. I want something more permanent then Manic Panic though. I know you have different companies in Romania then I have available here but if you know of a good brand to use, I'd love to hear about it!

As for eyebrow bleach, you can purchase a hydrogen peroxide hair bleach in cream form to use, just be careful to avoid getting it into your eyes. (Perhaps stay in a reclined position and have someone help you.) The cream should prevent it from dripping or running down. I have a cream hair bleach that says right on it, it may be used to bleach eyebrows, hair and body hair. It is a high percentage hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 18, 2012)

Idk what you have access too, but L'oreal has a line of hair color just for redheads. I found this swatch it looks sorta like the color you want. You would want to use a 20 volume developer and here's why: the color red particle is the biggest out of the colors and thus the hardest to keep. If you just did a deposit only, you would basically just be doing a demi-permanent color and the red will wash out very easily especially since you have fine hair so the hair cuticle is very tight together and not roughed up at all.  You done need to use bleach, you're already light enough to just get away with a good 20 volume developer.


----------



## RazorCandi (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you both for your advise! The 20 vol. is great news, I don't mind using a higher volume as long as bleach isn't involved. Usually I just buy the tube and developer separately but I am pretty sure we have L'oreal over here and I am going to check out that line for redheads for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ended up just using hair bleach with 20 vol. on my brows and it worked like a charm, I *love* them!! Brings me back to the days I used to shame 'em off hehe. 





Now I have to start growing my roots again so I can do this cherry red shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

